# Freebsd running on mobile phone



## yenlin (May 15, 2010)

Hi all
I have a idea that is there any possible we can put freeBSD on mobile phone?
Is it possible?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2010)

In theory it should be possible using the ARM distribution. Not sure what the status is but it should at least boot. Phone functionality won't work though, there's no software for it. Yet.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------



## MG (May 16, 2010)

Very interesting... I would be a good reason to buy a more expensive cell phone.
But how to load a (FreeBSD) kernel on it instead of Symbian/WinMobile/whatever? It's all protected against OSS.

The Qemu emulator supports ARM so it must be possible to compile and test some binaries.


----------



## yenlin (May 16, 2010)

In my mind, I think mobile phone's software just compiled by another OS, like S60.So I think that maybe some one would like to make a Freebsd OS as a mobile phone OS. And the most important thing is "it's free"
That also mean another applications also depend on FreeBSD. X.org (X-windows)

Btw, I have getting a lot of strange ideas.Like Someday all of the banking system will become as one.
or Maybe we don't need to have money.(I think it's all our dream)


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2010)

MG said:
			
		

> Very interesting... I would be a good reason to buy a more expensive cell phone.
> But how to load a (FreeBSD) kernel on it instead of Symbian/WinMobile/whatever? It's all protected against OSS.


The same way they load linux onto a PDA.

http://www.handhelds.org/handhelds-faq/handhelds-faq.html


----------



## OH (May 17, 2010)

Openmoko provides all the openness you need. I should warn though, the hardware-aspect of this project is all but gone.


----------

